# 28” Wood lobdell front rim/hub



## Pedals Past (Jul 24, 2022)

straight no briken spokes stamped see photos Lobdell 28” wood rim ff/pp buyer pays shipping according to location ups bikeflights


----------



## kshimp41 (Aug 8, 2022)

$30


----------



## Pedals Past (Aug 8, 2022)

nd


----------

